# Another Verse for the Musical Instrument Debate, Amos 6:5



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)

I have not had time this morning to look at the greater context (if there is one) but I am presently reading through Amos and 2 Corinthians in the morning and came upon this passage in Amos 6:



> Woe to you who are at ease in Zion,
> And trust in Mount Samaria,
> Notable persons in the chief nation,
> To whom the house of Israel comes!
> ...




What say you?


----------



## nicnap (Sep 16, 2008)

I am assuming that you are opposed to musical instrumentation? I personally lean toward this end, but haven't fully "committed" as I haven't studied it as I should yet. 

With that said, the emphasis here seems to be _idly_. Their worship wasn't hearty...their singing wasn't lively. Don't get me wrong...there can be lively a capella and lively with accompaniment (I don't mean lively as in a rock-band pumping out decibels too high to count--I mean hearty singing. Singing loud praise to the Lord; I can't stand to stand in the midst of a droning mumble-singing congregation that is too concerned with what their neighbor is thinking about their voice! Sorry for the rabbit.) . I would have to more exegesis, but from the context it appears there was a "slacker's" attitude toward worship.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 16, 2008)

_4 Who lie on beds of ivory,
Stretch out on your couches,
Eat lambs from the flock
And calves from the midst of the stall...
6 Who drink wine from bowls,
And anoint yourselves with the best ointments
But are not grieved for the affliction of Joseph._

Also there appears to be an attitude of not caring about the things of God in every area of their lives....just my .


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Sep 16, 2008)

nicnap said:


> I am assuming that you are opposed to musical instrumentation? I personally lean toward this end, but haven't fully "committed" as I haven't studied it as I should yet.
> 
> *With that said, the emphasis here seems to be idly. Their worship wasn't hearty...their singing wasn't lively. * Don't get me wrong...there can be lively a capella and lively with accompaniment (I don't mean lively as in a rock-band pumping out decibels too high to count--I mean hearty singing. Singing loud praise to the Lord; I can't stand to stand in the midst of a droning mumble-singing congregation that is too concerned with what their neighbor is thinking about their voice! Sorry for the rabbit.) . I would have to more exegesis, but from the context it appears there was a "slacker's" attitude toward worship.[/QUOT


----------



## larryjf (Sep 16, 2008)

The passage has nothing to do with worship per say.

The distinction is thus:
As David made songs and instruments to praise God, so these make songs and instruments for their own carnal pleasures.
The picture is one of "partying" not one of worshipping.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 16, 2008)

larryjf said:


> The passage has nothing to do with worship per say.
> 
> The distinction is thus:
> As David made songs and instruments to praise God, so these make songs and instruments for their own carnal pleasures.
> The picture is one of "partying" not one of worshipping.


That is George Hutcheson's point as well in his commentary on the 12 minor prophets (published 1655; so from the Puritan perspective).


----------



## nicnap (Sep 16, 2008)

larryjf said:


> The passage has nothing to do with worship per say.
> 
> The distinction is thus:
> As David made songs and instruments to praise God, so these make songs and instruments for their own carnal pleasures.
> The picture is one of "partying" not one of worshipping.



Thanks for that. I will definitely, as I mentioned, have to do the exegesis...I just took the bold font, and the immediately preceding and following verses.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 16, 2008)

Remember the saying- a text without a context is a pre-text.
To use this verse to support non musical instrumentation in worship is to do gross injustice to the passage. The context of the passage is not about worship. If from this passage musical instruments in worship were wrong then so would stretching out on bed, eating lamb, drinking wine.
You want others opinions, but what about yours? Do you think the passage says this? Now that it is daylight and you have had your caffeine, I hope you can see that this passage does not teach this. Other passages may do, but not this one.


----------

